# Hinweise auf die Existenz des Higgs-Bosons verdichten sich



## L.B. (4. Juli 2012)

In einem Seminar des europäischen Kernforschungszentrums CERN wurde  heute die Entdeckung eines neuen Elementarteilchens mit einer Masse von  rund 126 Gigaelektronenvolt bekanntgegeben. Mit der für die in der  Teilchenphysik üblichen Konfidenz von 5σ handelt es sich dabei um das  schon Mitte des vorherigen Jahrhunderts durch Higgs, Englert und Brout  vorhergesagte Higgs-Boson.

 Beim Higgs-Boson handelt es sich um das letzte fehlende Teilchen, das  im Standardmodell der Teilchenphysik vorausgesagt wird. Es ist ein  wichtiger Bestandteil des Higgs-Mechanismus, der die Masse einiger  Elemtarteilchen, wie z.B. der Quarks oder Eichbosonen erklärt.
Sein Nachweis erfolgt indirekt über die Zerfallsprodukte. Dies können  beispielsweise zwei Photonen oder vier Leptonen, wie zum Beispiel  Elektronen oder Myonen sein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Möglicher Zerfall eines Higgs-Bosons in vier Elektronen_

Die Analyse der Datensätz aus den zwei unabhängigen Experimenten CMS  und ATLAS zeigt eine genaue Übereinstimmung mit den Messungen, die im  Dezember 2011 durchgeführt wurden. In der Zwischenzeit konnte die  Energie der Protonenstrahlen im Large Hadron Collider von 7 TeV auf 8  TeV gesteigert werden. Durch die neuen Datensätzen können Messfehler in  älteren Messungen mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ausgeschlossen werden.

 Um weitere Daten zu sammeln, soll der LHC nun drei Monate länger als  geplant bis zur nächsten zweijährigen Wartungspause arbeiten. Man  erhofft sich dadurch eine eindeutige Identifikation des neu entdeckten  Teilchens.

 Quellen: www.cern.ch, Pro-Physik.de


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Bosons am CERN entdeckt*

Wollen wir dann mal hoffen, dass es tatsächlich das Higgs ist...


----------



## Schulkind (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Bosons am CERN entdeckt*

Kann mir mal jmd. im Laiendeutsch erklären, wieso die Entdeckung dieses ominösen Higgs Teilchens als Meilenstein gilt?
& hat das nun iwelche bahnbrechenden Auswirkungen oder vervollständigt sich damit lediglich eine Theorie?


----------



## DarkMo (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Bosons am CERN entdeckt*

ohne klugscheissen zu wollen, aber heisst das nich higgs-boson bzw in der mehrzahl higgs-bosonen im deutschen? ^^ das mit "s" klingt irgendwie komisch *duck*
ah, im text hast dus ja richtig geschrieben. war bei der überschrift grad leicht verwirrt ^^

@hans: wärs schlimm wenn nich? ausser dem namen sagts mir jetz nich allzuviel ^^


----------



## Late (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Bosons am CERN entdeckt*

Schlimm wärs wohl nicht unbedingt, man sucht halt schon 50 Jahre danach, also wärs cool das mal zu finden  Andererseits wäre was neues natürlich noch spannender!


----------



## x-up (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*

Habe ein bisschen gegoogelt aber schlauer bin ich deshalb auch nicht geworden.

Löst man damit irgendein Problem, z.B. Spritpreise reduzieren sich um 80% 
Scherz beiseite, 

aber nur weil 50 Jahre danach geforscht wird, das ist mir zu wenig an Erklärung: wenn die so lange für etwas forschen, dann steckt mehr dahinter (vor allem viel KOHLE.......)


----------



## DividedStates (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*

OK... ich versuche es kurz zu machen:

Als erstes muss man wissen, dass Masse nicht das Resultat davon ist, das Atome, wie winzige kleine Körnchen, von sich aus eine Masse haben, sondern das Masse das Resultat von Wechselwirkungen ist.

Der Higgs-Mechanismus erklärt nun die Massen von Elementarteilchen, wie den Eichbosonen, der Z- und W-Bosonen oder etwas bekannteren Quarks (namentlich bekannt aus einer gleichnamigen Wissenschaftssendung auf den öffentlich-rechtlichen). Aber die Masse der Teilchen wird nicht vollständig durch diese Elementarteilchen und ihre Wechselwirkung erklärt und da kommen die Higgs-Bosonen ins Spiel. Lange vorhergesagt, bis jetzt nie nachgewiesen sind dies die Teilchen die Materie durch ihre Wechselwirkung ihrer Masse verleihen. 

Wobei anzumerken ist, dass mit Masse und Materie nicht die Masse und Materie gemeint ist, die unser "Alltag" bestimmt. Wenn etwas bei uns 1 gramm hat, dann im wesentlichen aufgrund der starken Wechselwirkungen von Quarks mit den Nukleonen des Atomkerns. Die Masse eines Quarks macht selbst nur einen kleinen Anteil an der Masse eines Atomkerns aus.

EDIT:
Achja... Warum ist das so interessant:
An dem Modell hängen sehr viele andere Modelle, die mit dem Nachweis des Higgs Boson bestätigt werden und deren Aussagekraft verbessert wird. Außerdem erhofft man sich weitere Einblicke in den Aufbau unseres Universums und die Entdeckung unbekannter Elementarkräfte oder der Vereinheitlichung der uns bekannten Elementarkräfte, die unser Universum zusammenhalten, neue (räumliche) Dimensionen, die wir nicht ohne weiteres wahrnehmen.


----------



## DarkMo (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*

naja, wissen is ja an sich nicht unbedeutend. viren und bakterien musste man auch erstmal finden - kenn die geschichte jetz ned genau - aber vllt hats wer ja schon geahnt das es sowas gibt. wobei, dann hätten sie sich ned gewundert, warum die leute der reihe nach sterben, nachdem sie alle mit dem selben messer operiert wurden ^^ bzw ungewaschene hände.

jedenfalls: wer weis, was sich aus dem wissen darum entwickeln kann. also unnütz isses sicher ned ^^ hat man nich auch schon länger nach irgendwelchen theoretisch errechneten himelskörpern gesucht? also durch gravitationsberechnungen rausgefunden, das da irgendwo noch was sein muss. hat jetz auch keinen direkten dolen nutzen, aber man wollte halt gewissheit. und wenns nur die gewissheit is, sich nich verrechnet zu haben. immerhin stimmen dann wohl die rechnungen/formeln und man kann diese als gesichert bezeichnen und damit andere probleme angehen und lösen, die bisher aufgrund der ungesicherten formeln ebenfalls zu (angenommenen) unsicheren ergebnissen geführt hätten.

kA obs so is, aber das wäre so ne vermutung von michse ^^


----------



## MysticBinary82 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*



x-up schrieb:


> Habe ein bisschen gegoogelt aber schlauer bin ich deshalb auch nicht geworden.
> 
> Löst man damit irgendein Problem, z.B. Spritpreise reduzieren sich um 80%
> Scherz beiseite,
> ...



Das ist wichtig, weil man so die schwache wechselwirkung und die elektromagnetische zusammenführen kann (nicht nur in der Therorie). Was ein weiterer Schritt ist um alle bekannten elementaren Kräfte (Gravitation, Elekromagnetismus, schwache und starke Wechselwirkung) zusammen zu führen.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*



Schulkind schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jmd. im Laiendeutsch erklären,  wieso die Entdeckung dieses ominösen Higgs Teilchens als Meilenstein  gilt?
> & hat das nun iwelche bahnbrechenden Auswirkungen oder vervollständigt sich damit lediglich eine Theorie?


 Es ist deshalb ein Meilenstein, weil damit klar ist, das unser Standardmodelle in diesem Punkt eben auch "richtig" ist, oder eben zumindest die Sachen innerhalb der Genauigkeit des Modells hinreichend genau erklärt.

Ein bischen hinkender Vergleich: "Es wurde gesagt, die Erde sei eine Kugel, und Kolumbus/Magellan haben das als erste gezeigt. Kolumbus, weil er nicht runter gefallen ist, und was neues gefunden hat, und damit große Zweifel an der Scheibentheorie untermauert hat, und Magellan, weil er die erste Weltumrundung initialisiert hat."

Soweit klar? Man hat halt endlich etwas gefunden, was man schon LANGE vorausgesagt hat, aber das sich halt eber immer und immer wieder der Entdeckung entzogen hat. Für das Higgs-Boson gab es eine ganze Reihe von möglichen Energien/Ruhemassen, die es aufweisen könnte. Vor diesem letzten Experiment waren eben alle anderen Energien schon ausgeschlossen worden. Der letzte Punkt war dann halt doch endlich der Treffer 

Im Prinzip, wenn die Technik schon dagewesen wäre, hätte man es schon vor vielen Jahren finden können, aber die nötigen Energien wurden halt nicht erreicht, und damit hat es so lange gedauert. Man schaut halt erst da nach, wo man kann, und hofft das man es dort findet, und geht dann erst an den schwierigen Stellen suchen 




x-up schrieb:


> Habe ein bisschen gegoogelt aber schlauer bin ich deshalb auch nicht geworden.
> 
> Löst man damit irgendein Problem, z.B. Spritpreise reduzieren sich um 80%
> Scherz beiseite,
> ...


 Das ist absolute Grundlagenforschung. Das ist für absolut nichts direkt gut, und wie gesagt, man hat danach nur so lange geforscht, weil man es eben nicht früher gefunden hat 

Es ist halt ein Schritt, der das Standardmodell untermauert hat, und eben eventuell auch zur Beantwortung der SEHR alten Frage dienen kann, warum schwere und träge Masse immer genau gleich groß sind


----------



## x-up (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Das ist wichtig, weil man so die schwache wechselwirkung und die elektromagnetische zusammenführen kann (nicht nur in der Therorie). Was ein weiterer Schritt ist um alle bekannten elementaren Kräfte (Gravitation, Elekromagnetismus, schwache und starke Wechselwirkung) zusammen zu führen.



........so erklärt versteht man mehr als nur Bahnhof


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*



x-up schrieb:


> ........so erklärt versteht man mehr als nur Bahnhof


 Ja und zwar Kopfbahnhof
Nicht jeder hat Quantenphysik oder Teilchenphysik studiert


----------



## ImNEW (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*

Endlich Hab doch gewusst dass das irgendwann bewiesen wird Kekse und Freibier für alle!


----------



## Hänschen (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*

Kann mal jemand ein gutes Buch empfehlen wo mal die ganzen Teilchen (Quarks etc.) aufgezählt und ein wenig beschrieben werden mit vielen Bildern ?

Es muss nicht für total Laien sein aber schon ein wenig drauf eingehn.

Am besten von Amazon und billig ^^


----------



## FKY2000 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*

Ich hatte es schon vor einiger Zeit mal gefunden, nur direkt wieder verlegt.

Und da die Biester so klein sind, findet man die nicht mehr wieder 

Also gut, das die es auch gefunden haben, dann habe ich a) kein schlechtes Gewissen mehr und b) können die das sauteure Megateil wieder abbauen und was gescheites damit errichten


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*



FKY2000 schrieb:


> Ich hatte es schon vor einiger Zeit mal gefunden, nur direkt wieder verlegt.
> 
> Und da die Biester so klein sind, findet man die nicht mehr wieder
> 
> Also gut, das die es auch gefunden haben, dann habe ich a) kein schlechtes Gewissen mehr und b) können die das sauteure Megateil wieder abbauen und was gescheites damit errichten


 
Was bringst denn wenn sie s abbauen, dadurch kriegt man nicht automatisch Kohle , wer stellt sich den freiwillig so ein Teil in garten?
Was ist den was gescheites?


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand ein gutes Buch empfehlen wo mal die ganzen Teilchen (Quarks etc.) aufgezählt und ein wenig beschrieben werden mit vielen Bildern ?
> 
> Es muss nicht für total Laien sein aber schon ein wenig drauf eingehn.
> 
> Am besten von Amazon und billig ^^


 Nennt sich Wikipedia 

Standardmodell

Da einfach durch die Artikel durchhangeln. Da erfährt man dann wirklich schon recht viel, meist auch recht einfach erklärt, so das es auch Leihen verstehen. Bücher, die sich wirklich damit beschäftigen, und aus denen man mehr ziehen kann als aus den Wikipedia-Artikeln werden dich mit Formeln und Berechnungen erschlagen, so dass du rein gar nichts mehr verstehen wirst. Das sind einfach Sachen, über die kann man entweder nur SEHR vereinfacht sprechen, oder halt genau. Was dazwischen ist halt echt schwer, weils einfach keinen Sinn macht.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*



FKY2000 schrieb:


> Also gut, das die es auch gefunden haben, dann habe ich a) kein schlechtes Gewissen mehr und b) können die das sauteure Megateil wieder abbauen und was gescheites damit errichten



Der LHC wurde nicht nur wegen dem Higgs-Boson gebaut. Es werden da noch weit andere Therorien untersucht. Nur weil dieses jetzt nachgewiesen wurde heißt das noch nicht, dass z.B. die Superstringtheorie oder die Schleifenquantengravitation vom Tisch sind.


----------



## Locuza (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*

Also besser, als *DividedStates* es für den Laien erklärt hat, kann man es eigentlich kaum 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/225399-higgs-boson-am-cern-entdeckt.html#post4360619

Ein Bild sagt aber manchmal mehr als tausend Worte, besonders mit etwas Text 

Quelle: Spiegel


----------



## Graywulf28 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*

Es ist nur wahrscheinlich, dass es das Higgs-Boson ist. Wirklich gesichert ist es noch nicht:


> „Als Laie würde ich sagen, wir haben das Higgs“, sagte  CERN-Generaldirektor Rolf-Dieter Heuer am Schluss des Seminars, „aber  als Wissenschaftler müssen wir erst die Eigenschaften des Teilchens  kennen, um das wirklich zu bestätigen." [...] Am Horizont scheint das so lange gesuchte Higgs-Bosons aufzutauchen,  doch genauso gut könnten die Teilchenphysiker außerhalb des  Standardmodells der Teilchenphysik gelandet sein.


Physik Journal :: Ein neues Teilchen! :: pro-physik.de


----------



## DarthDeeger (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*

[Klugscheiß-Modus an]
Das Higgs-Boson wurde offiziell NICHT entdeckt. Es handelt sich bei den heute vorgestellten Daten um noch nicht vollständig analysierte Ergebnisse, diese sollen erste Ende des Monats veröffentlicht werden! Es wurde ein neues Teilchen entdeckt, ein Boson, das bisher schwerste aller Bosonen und dieses Boson hat Eigenschaften wie das Standardmodell es für das Higgs-Boson vorraussagt.
Wer den Live-Stream der Präsentation heute morgen verfolgt hat, weiß auch das alles was bisher bekannt ist zusammengenommen ein neues Boson bei 125,3 +-0,6GeV zeigt mit einer Signifikanz von 4,9 Sigma.
[Klugscheiß-Modus aus]

Es ist zwar OFFIZIELL noch nicht das Higgs-Boson, aber alles scheint darauf hinzudeuten und es freut mich schon das den Physikern hier eine bahnbrechende Entdeckung gelungen ist. Was das dann für die Zukunft und evtl. andere Forschungen bringt bleibt natürlich abzuwarten.


----------



## KILLTHIS (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*



FKY2000 schrieb:


> Ich hatte es schon vor einiger Zeit mal gefunden, nur direkt wieder verlegt.
> 
> Und da die Biester so klein sind, findet man die nicht mehr wieder
> 
> Also gut, das die es auch gefunden haben, dann habe ich a) kein schlechtes Gewissen mehr und b) können die das sauteure Megateil wieder abbauen und was gescheites damit errichten


 
So einfach ist das nicht. Die Möglichkeiten, die ein solches Gerät eröffnen, darf man nicht unterschätzen. Die Wissenschaft ist nicht mit der Theologie gleichzusetzen, wo alles fernab der Praxis und ohne jeden echten Beweis agiert - erst durch die Bestätigung durch die Forschung können wir folgerichtig auf den Dingen aufbauen. Wenn es sich hier nämlich nicht um das Higgs handelt, dann muss weitergeforscht werden.

Der Punkt ist einfach: Wenn wir keine Bestätigung oder vielmehr etwas ganz anderes als das Higgs-Boson finden, dann müssen wir einen guten Teil unserer theoretischen Modelle umschreiben, da diese folglich unwirksam werden. Erst durch die Bestätigung können wir Verständnis und in der Folge dessen größere Sprünge wagen. Aber man kann sich dabei nicht auf Theorie verlassen. Wenn wir einfach alles wieder einpacken, dann entgehen die Möglichkeiten - du willst doch auch mal Quantencomputer sehen, oder? Dann braucht da auch keine Forschungsstation eingepackt zu werden.


----------



## Astimon (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*



DividedStates schrieb:


> Als erstes muss man wissen, dass Masse nicht das Resultat davon ist, das Atome, wie winzige kleine Körnchen, von sich aus eine Masse haben, sondern das Masse das Resultat von Wechselwirkungen ist.


Ist das der Grund, warum hier die Masse in eV angegeben wird?
Denn für mich ist eV eine Energie, deswegen frage ich.


----------



## L.B. (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*

Die spezielle Relativitätstheorie beschreibt den Zusammenhang zwischen  Masse und Energie als E=m*c². In Teilchenbeschleunigern werden Teilchen  auf sehr hohe Geschwindigkeiten und damit kinetische Energie gebracht. Je höher diese Energie ist,  desto größer ist auch die Masse der Teilchen, da c (die  Lichtgeschwindigkeit) konstant ist.

@all: Danke für die interessanten Beiträge.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*

Grandioser Durchbruch, freut mich für den Herrn Higgs, schön das er das noch erleben darf.
Kein schwarzes Loch ist entstanden das die Erde aufsaugt 
http://de.euronews.com/2012/07/04/genf-durchbruch-bei-der-gottesteilchensuche/


----------



## belle (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*

Ich freue mich auch für Herrn Higgs, ein großer Durchbruch!


----------



## L.B. (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*

@*ΔΣΛ*: Die verlinkte News hat einen Haken, denn bewiesen oder eindeutig idenifiziert ist noch gar nichts. Es wurde eben nur ein Teilchen entdeckt, bei dem es sich mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit (recht große Sigma-Umgebung) um das Higgs-Boson handelt.


----------



## FKY2000 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*

ich find das ja alles sehr interessant und bin kein dummbatz...aber ganz ehrlich?

ich versteh nur die hälfte...bei quarks hats schon aufgehört 

achso, was man mit dem Riesengerät bauen könnte? Hat das Teil nicht die absoluten Knaller-Magneten? Wie wärs mit ner riesigen HDD (backup vom Internet z.B.)  ??


----------



## DividedStates (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*



Astimon schrieb:


> Ist das der Grund, warum hier die Masse in eV angegeben wird?
> Denn für mich ist eV eine Energie, deswegen frage ich.


 
Richtig. Die Masse von Teilchen wird in GeV (Gigaelektronenvolt) bzw. GeV/c² (entsprechend mit der Lichtgeschwindigkeit als konstante, vgl E= mc²)
Für das Higgs Boson wird angenommen, dass es selbst eine Masse von 125–127 GeV/c² haben soll. Dies entspräche 2,25 · 10^(−25) kg. Das nun im Cern gefundene Teilchen wurde mit einer Masse von 125,3±0,6 GeV/_c_2 gemessen.



Locuza schrieb:


> Also besser, als  *DividedStates*  es für den Laien erklärt hat, kann man es eigentlich kaum



Danke, aber dein Bild ist auch nicht schlecht. 
Ganz vergessen, dass es das gibt. 


BTW: Ich bin kein Physiker, ich bin Biochemiker! Und deshalb auch nicht die sicherste Quelle - zumindest was Physik angeht.


----------



## Eckism (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*



FKY2000 schrieb:


> ich find das ja alles sehr interessant und bin kein dummbatz...aber ganz ehrlich?
> 
> ich versteh nur die hälfte...bei quarks hats schon aufgehört
> 
> achso, was man mit dem Riesengerät bauen könnte? Hat das Teil nicht die absoluten Knaller-Magneten? Wie wärs mit ner riesigen HDD (backup vom Internet z.B.)  ??



Also bei Quarks hab ich an was gaaaanz anderes gedacht.

Ich verstehe das ganze Riesenteil mit diesen Forschungen nicht. Eine Theorie bestätigen, da hat doch im Grunde keiner was von.


----------



## DividedStates (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*



Eckism schrieb:


> Also bei Quarks hab ich an was gaaaanz anderes gedacht.
> 
> Ich verstehe das ganze Riesenteil mit diesen Forschungen nicht. Eine Theorie bestätigen, da hat doch im Grunde keiner was von.


 
Du benutzt doch einen Computer, nicht? 

Naja...
Dieser Computer läuft, weil es Theorien gab, die bestätigt wurden!


----------



## Hornissentreiber (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*



Eckism schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das ganze Riesenteil mit diesen Forschungen nicht. Eine Theorie bestätigen, da hat doch im Grunde keiner was von.


 
Die Bestätigung der Relativitätstheorie führte zu GPS und Atomenergie (ob man die nun befürwortet oder nicht, lasse ich mal dahingestellt), die Bestätigung der Theorie, dass winzige Lebewesen Krankheiten verursachen, führte zu Antibiotika (liebe Biologen und Mediziner: bitte nicht schlagen, ich weiß, dass das SEHR verkürzt ist), die Bestätigung der Quantenphysik hat unter anderem deinen Computer und dein Handy bzw. Smartphone ermöglicht. Hast Recht: dieser ganze Aufwand ist völlig überflüssig. 

Der erste Affe, der vom Baum stieg, hat bestimmt von seinen Artgenossen auch zu hören bekommen: "Was machst du da, das ist gefährlich und sinnlos!"

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Eckism (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*



DividedStates schrieb:


> Du benutzt doch einen Computer, nicht?
> 
> Naja...
> Dieser Computer läuft, weil es Theorien gab, die bestätigt wurden!



Achso? Dann find ich das doch Super...


----------



## SaKuL (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*

Schade, ich hatte gehofft, dass es ein anderes Teilchen ist, denn so wurde ja nur etwas gefunden, von dem wir schon wussten, dass es da sein muss, es also früher oder später eh nachgewiesen werden kann.


----------



## ImNEW (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*



DividedStates schrieb:


> OK... ich versuche es kurz zu machen:
> 
> Als erstes muss man wissen, dass Masse nicht das Resultat davon ist, das Atome, wie winzige kleine Körnchen, von sich aus eine Masse haben, sondern das Masse das Resultat von Wechselwirkungen ist.
> 
> ...


 




Besser hätte ich es auch nicht erklären können. Nur etwas "Ausschweifender"


----------



## Laggy.NET (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Die Bestätigung der Relativitätstheorie führte zu GPS und Atomenergie (ob man die nun befürwortet oder nicht, lasse ich mal dahingestellt), die Bestätigung der Theorie, dass winzige Lebewesen Krankheiten verursachen, führte zu Antibiotika (liebe Biologen und Mediziner: bitte nicht schlagen, ich weiß, dass das SEHR verkürzt ist), die Bestätigung der Quantenphysik hat unter anderem deinen Computer und dein Handy bzw. Smartphone ermöglicht. Hast Recht: dieser ganze Aufwand ist völlig überflüssig.
> 
> Der erste Affe, der vom Baum stieg, hat bestimmt von seinen Artgenossen auch zu hören bekommen: "Was machst du da, das ist gefährlich und sinnlos!"
> 
> Munter bleiben!


 

Also ich muss auch sagen, dass ich nicht wirklich verstehe, warum uns die Bestätigung einer Theorie auf die bisher eh schon alles aufgebaut hat einen praktischen Nutzen bringt.
Klar, für wissenschaftler mag das sehr bedeutend sein, wenn die Theorien vollständig bestätigt sind. Darauf kann man aufbauen, abhaken und weiterforschen.
Nur sehe ich hier überhaupt keinen Nutzen hinsichtlich technischen/wissenschaftlichen Fortschritts. Wenn man ein Modell hat, das quasi vollständig alles erklärt, und nur ein kleiner Teil fehlt, (welchen man aber dennoch beschreiben/vorhersagen und verstehen kann) dann bringt doch eine Bestätigung, dass man richtig lag (wovon man ja sowieso immer ausging) keine neuen Erkenntnisse. Daher hat das ganze doch einfach gesagt nur psychologische Auswirkungen und keine Praktischen. Oder kann man mit deisen Teilchen jetzt irgendwas besonderes anstellen?

Ich mein, in berechunungen oder was weis ich alles, konnte man ja dieses Teilchen schon mit einbeziehen, da man ja genau wusste, wie und was es sein musste. Ob man es nun findet oder nicht, macht doch keinen Unterschied, wenn man eh schon weis: A: Dass es da sein MUSS und B: man weis, wie es "aussehen" muss.

Wenn man nun tatsächlich den technischen Fortschritt mit hilfe dieses Teilchens vorantreiben könnte (bzw. dessen Verständnis und den daraus resultierenden Erkenntnissen), dann hätte man das doch auch ohne diese Bestätigung tun können!?



Gut, ich habe absolut NULL Ahnung, von dieser Thematik. Und hab für den ein oder anderen sicherlich totalen nonsens geschrieben dennoch dürfte verständlich sein, was hier dem Laien an Erklärung fehlt. 
Auf die Aussage: "damit wurde eine bisher eh schon "gültige" Theorie bestätigt" würde ich antworten: Ja... Und jetzt? weiter? Ich brächte ne Erklärung, was so eine Bestätigung bringt. Für mich ist eine Bestätigung eben wie gesagt keine neue Erkenntnis, sonder gibt nur Gewissheit.


Ich hab langsam echt das Gefühl, als würde die ganze presse eh nicht verstehen, was die da überhaupt schreiben. Da sind die wisenschaftler überglücklich, weil sie ihre Forschungen voranbringen, und die Presse schreibt hier von gottesteilchen blabla und zwischen den Zeilen klingt es fast schon so, als würde uns diese Entdeckung teschnisch in die Zukunft katapultieren quasi von wegen größte Entdeckung des Jahrhunderts bla bla...


Ich denke, die medien hypen das ganze nur extremst. Wobei man schon sagen muss - wenn man für so viel Geld nen Gigantischen Teilchenbeschleuniger baut, der unmengen an energie verbraucht, dann muss das schon nen sehr bedeutenden Grund haben bzw. "es muss was bringen".


----------



## Xerxes300 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*

Klasse jetzt haben sie endlich hier Higgs Teilchen oder was auch immer.. wurd auch Zeit, hat jetzt zwar aber Millionen gekostet und die könn damit jetzt auch nichts Weltbewegendes anstellen und es ist ja auch nicht so das jeden Tag Kinder verrecken weil sie nichts zu Essen haben aber heeey sie haben es endeckt


----------



## Genghis99 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*

Erklären kann ichs hier nicht. Zuviel Quantenphysik.

Aber der Versuch zu vereinfachen : Das Higgs Boson ist etwas besonderes weil die maßgeblichen "Annahmen" der Standardtheorie seine Existenz voraus setzen. So in etwa : Existiert das Higgs nachweislich, stimmt die Theorie bis dahin - existiert es nicht, ist die Theorie Schrott.

Das Higgs ist Maßgeblich für die Erklärung von Masse und Gravitation, und löst etliche Probleme mit den subatomaren Elementarteilchen. Die Existenz des Higgs gibt auch neue Denkansätze hinsichtlich der Lichtgeschwindigkeit (ihr Wesen als Konstante darf nun angezweifelt werden) und im Hinblick auf dunkle Materie sowie dunkle Energie - deren Verständnis ebenfalls mit einem existierenden Higgs erleichtert werden wird.

Und was rechtfertigt diese Forschung ? Ohne genaues Verständnis der Vorgänge im Subatomaren Bereich können wir uns Technologien wie kalte Kernfusion oder Quantencomputer von vorne herein in die Haare schmieren.


----------



## DividedStates (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Also ich muss auch sagen, dass ich nicht wirklich verstehe, warum uns die Bestätigung einer Theorie auf die bisher eh schon alles aufgebaut hat einen praktischen Nutzen bringt.
> Klar, für wissenschaftler mag das sehr bedeutend sein, wenn die Theorien vollständig bestätigt sind. Darauf kann man aufbauen, abhaken und weiterforschen.
> Nur sehe ich hier überhaupt keinen Nutzen hinsichtlich technischen/wissenschaftlichen Fortschritts. Wenn man ein Modell hat, das quasi vollständig alles erklärt, und nur ein kleiner Teil fehlt, (welchen man aber dennoch beschreiben/vorhersagen und verstehen kann) dann bringt doch eine Bestätigung, dass man richtig lag (wovon man ja sowieso immer ausging) keine neuen Erkenntnisse. Daher hat das ganze doch einfach gesagt nur psychologische Auswirkungen und keine Praktischen. Oder kann man mit deisen Teilchen jetzt irgendwas besonderes anstellen?
> 
> ...


 
Nur weil du die Spezifikationen eines Autos kennst, weißt du nicht wie  es sich fährt. Es ist das eine an theoretisches Modell zu haben und an  anderes durch Experimente Hand an etwas anzulegen. 
Anders gesagt: Es gibt einen Grund, warum es so lange Gebraucht hat, bis  man das Higgs-Boson gefunden hat (bzw. es annimmt). Es tritt nämlich  nur sehr schwach mit anderen Teilchen in Wechselwirkung, aber gibt den  Teilchen trotzdem ihre Masse. Davon abgesehen, dass Masse Energie  bedeutet, ist Materie untrennbar mit Masse verbunden. Higgs gibt allem  Gewicht. Deshalb nennt man es das Gottesteilchen. Es könnte uns wahnsinnig viel Aufschluss über die Vorgänge beim Urknall liefern und damit kosmische Phenomene wie dunkle Materie helfen zu erklären.

Aber ja, nur weil irgendwer es irgendwann das Gottesteilchen genannt hat, wird es ziemlich aufgeplustert.


----------



## DarkMo (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*

das ding ist ja, man versteht die welt "ganz gut", aber nicht vollständig. ein unvollständiges bild lässt aber nun spielräume für fehler. jetzt hat man eine theorie, in dieser theorie spielen viele bekannte dinge rein um bekannte dinge zu erklären. klingt erstmal blöde, aber das der himmel blau ist, ist auch bekannt, ohne das man weis, warum ^^ die erkenntnis, das das weise licht der sonne sich in der atmosphäre je nach längenwelle der einzelnen bestadteile des weissen lichts unterschiedlich brechen, so dass eben tagsüber (kurzer weg durch die atmosphäre) der himmel blau erscheint und abends (langer weg durch die atmosphäre) eher das rot zur geltung kommt, kann diese bekannte tatsache nun erklären. und mit dem wissen kann man weitere tolle dinge bauen. spektralanalysen machen oder einfach bunte bilder im tv zeigen? ne simple bekannte tatsache führt zu tollen technischen errungenschaften - ha!

so, zurück zum thema. nun hat man also diese theorie, wie ein beobachtbares bekanntes phänomen entsteht. man kennt viele dinge die da mitspielen, merkt aber, das das wohl nich alles is. da fehlt noch "etwas". nun formuliert man quasi diese lücke, aber weis man genau, wie die lücke aussieht? wenn man garnich alles vom problem weis, is die lücke vielleicht größer als gedacht. oder die lücke (in dem aktuellen bsp) wird von 2 teilen besetzt und nicht von einem. eine lücke ist also eigentlich 2 lücken. nun is man aber die ganze zeit von falschen vorraussetzungen ausgegangen, hat auf dieser theorie weitere aufgebaut und auch hier treten wieder fehler auf.

theorie um theorie wird damit immer falscher. gefundene bausteine tragen also dazu bei, diese fehler-margen zu reduzieren. folgetheorien oder darauf basierende "werke" können angepasst werden, erscheinen im neuen licht und sind plötzlich vllt lösbar, was vorher einfach nicht gelingen wollte. da von keinem nutzen zu sprechen finde ich höchst fahrlässig ^^

um die ganze "kleine-fehler durch unbekannte summieren sich irgendwann zu großen fehlern auf" geschichte nochmal an einem bekannten, alltäglichen beispiel aufzuzeigen, sei nur mal der wetterbericht genannt  wodurch entsteht unser wetter? wie sehen die wechselwirkungen aus, wie die bestandteile, die wechselwirken? man weis schon ne menge, aber man sieht eben auch, das die vorraussagen nur ein paar tage einigermaßen stimmen, danach wirds doch wieder ungewiss. grobe tendenzen sind nur noch anzugeben, aber keine wirklich genauen werte. erfährt man hier mehr über die grundlagen und das zusammenwirken, verringert sich auch die fehlerquote und man kann für größere zeiträume die wetterlage ordentlich bestimmen.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*



SaKuL schrieb:


> Schade, ich hatte gehofft, dass es ein anderes Teilchen ist, denn so wurde ja nur etwas gefunden, von dem wir schon wussten, dass es da sein muss, es also früher oder später eh nachgewiesen werden kann.


Man wusste, nicht, man hatte nur eine Theorie, die vorausgesagt hat, dass es das Teilchen geben muss. Es war aber nicht 100% sicher, dass die Theorie auch wirklich richtig ist.

Daher ist das auch ein großer Schritt. Das Standardmodell ist damit, meines Wissens nach zumindest, nun vollständig überprüft und verifiziert worden. Das ist schon bedeutend, denn jetzt kann man alle Theorien, die auf ein fehlerhaftes Standardmodell aufgebaut haben, in die Tonne treten. 

Ganz zu schweigen davon, das man sich jetzt eben auch um die vereinheitlichen Theorien wieder neue Gedanken machen muss, weil einiges raus fliegt.

So sicher, wie es dargestellt wird, war es btw. gar nicht, das man das Higgs findet. Der LHC war meines Wissens nach die letzte Chance um das Higgs-Boson zu finden, da wie schon gesagt, alles andere abgegrast wurde, und man nichts gefunden hat. Wenn jetzt auch wieder nichts gefunden worden wäre, dann hätte die Physik nen echt dickes Problem, dann wäre nämlich ein Grundstein im Fundament der Physik einfach rausgebrochen... Ich glaub das kann man sich gar nicht weitreichend genug vorstellen. Man hätte ein neues Modell gebraucht, und mir wäre jetzt kein hinreichend gutes bekannt. Es ist also verdammt gut, dass das Higgs gefunden wurde, auch wenn ich sagen muss, das ich mich mehr gefreut hätte, wenn man es nicht gefunden hätte, und das Standardmodell für falsch hätte erklären müssen. Dann gäbe es nämlich was neues zu erforschen für einige Generationen an Physikern 



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Also ich muss auch sagen, dass ich nicht wirklich verstehe, warum uns die Bestätigung einer Theorie auf die bisher eh schon alles aufgebaut hat einen praktischen Nutzen bringt.
> Klar, für wissenschaftler mag das sehr bedeutend sein, wenn die Theorien vollständig bestätigt sind. Darauf kann man aufbauen, abhaken und weiterforschen.
> Nur sehe ich hier überhaupt keinen Nutzen hinsichtlich technischen/wissenschaftlichen Fortschritts. Wenn man ein Modell hat, das quasi vollständig alles erklärt, und nur ein kleiner Teil fehlt, (welchen man aber dennoch beschreiben/vorhersagen und verstehen kann) dann bringt doch eine Bestätigung, dass man richtig lag (wovon man ja sowieso immer ausging) keine neuen Erkenntnisse. Daher hat das ganze doch einfach gesagt nur psychologische Auswirkungen und keine Praktischen. Oder kann man mit deisen Teilchen jetzt irgendwas besonderes anstellen?
> 
> ...


 Wie gesagt, dass die Theorie stimmt war in keinster Weise 100% sicher. Man wusste nur: "Wenn das Standardmodell stimmt, MUSS es da sein". Wenns nicht da gewesen wäre, hätte man gewusst, dass das Standardmodell falsch ist.... Wie schon gesagt, daher war es wichtig.

Und bzgl möglichem "Nutzen". Das Higgs verleiht allem seine Masse. Was glaubst du was für Möglichkeiten sich ergeben würden, wenn man es schaffen würde, dass Higgs-Feld zu beeinflussen???

Antigravitation?, Reisen nahe der Lichtgeschwindigkeit?, usw. usw. usw.

Die Entdeckung des Higgs war nur der erste Schritt zu komplett neuen Forschungen, auch wenn die verdammt langwierig und schwierig werden, und ich auch bezweifle, das man das Higgs-Feld gezielt beeinflussen kann, ohne "unendlich" viel Energie aufwenden zu müssen. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht geht es doch, und dann sind die Möglichkeiten gewaltig, die sich ergeben. Wenn man Masse beeinflussen könnte... OMFG sag ich da nur.

Aber auch wenn nicht, ergeben sich sicherlich neue Ansätze um dunkle Materie/Energie zu beschreiben.


----------



## Medcha (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*

Also, mein erster Gedanke war auch der, der hier schon genannt wurde. Wenn diese Teilchen Energie tragen und das scheint dann ja auch nicht wenig zu sein, dann könnte das vielleicht helfen dieses Massenproblem mit, ich hoffe ich liege richtig, der dunklen Materie zu lösen. Ist es nicht so, dass wir nach allen bekannten Elementen und Körpern im All nur die hälfte der eigentlich gemutmaßten gesamten Energie im All nachweisen können - da also die Hälfte fehlt und diese Hälfte bisher als dunkle Materie bezeichnet wird? Wenn ja, dann könnte dieses Teilchen mit weiterer Forschung vielleicht erklären wie sich Energie verteilt und warum, also diese Frage nach der anderen Hälfte beantworten. Für mein Laiengehirn hört sich das irgendwie schlüssig an.

Auf jeden Fall ist das mega spannend!!! Als ich im Hamburger Planetarium das erste mal war (so ca. 1983), da wurden Sachen über unsere Galaxie erzählt, die heute so was von uralt sind. Da hat sich in nicht mal 20 Jahren fast die komplette Astronomie auf den Kopf gestellt. Hubble war da wohl hauptsächlich verantwortlich, glaube ich zu erinnern. Eigentlich ist das schockierend für uns. Denn wir wachsen nur mit Konstanten auf und lernen diesen Konstanten stur zu folgen: Gesetze in jeglicher Form. Und nur weil die Technik so unglaublich schnell voranschreitet, erfahren wir nun im Decadenschritt  komplett neue Dinge. Wir müssen dafür allerdings einen hohen Preis zahlen: die Zerstörung unserer Welt. Leider ist diese Art der Forschung nur möglich, weil die Welt so ist wie sie ist. Leider wird Forschung ja immer von Mächtigen für ihre Zwecke "misbraucht". Und leider ist das Militär fast immer Initiator der Erungenschaften. 

Lebt eigentlich einer von denen noch, also Higgs und Co? Was für eine Genugtuung das sein muß...
Spannende Geschichte! Nur eine Frage habe ich noch: 
Wie ja bestimmt alle wissen hat ja Randy Marsh in der Folge "Pinewood derby" in der 13. Staffel von Southpark den "Super conducting bending magnet" aus dem Large Hadron Collider geklaut. Das war im April 2009, hätte man das Higgsteilchen auch schon vorher gefunden, wenn Randy es nicht geklaut hätte??? Das beschäftigt mich...


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*

Wow, ich bin fasziniert wie in einem technik-affinen Forum wie diesem hier so viel Skepsis bis hin zur Ignoranz gegenüber Grundlagenforschung vorherrschen kann... glauben manche hier, unser gesamter technischer Fortschritt, eingeschlossen die Computer mit denen wir hier kommunizieren, ist von Bäumen gefallen? 
Grundlagenforschung _kann_ von Natur aus nicht besonders zielgerichtet und sinnvoll erscheinen, da hier ja neue bisher unbekannte Effekte und Prinzipien gesucht werden, deren Nutzen sich erst hinterher erweist. Beispiel Erfindung des Lasers, vorausgesagt 1916, gebaut 1960 - niemand hatte eine praktische Anwendung dafür! Heute findet man Laser überall, vom Laufwerk im PC über die Medizin bis wiederum zu Analysemethoden der Grundlagenforschung.


----------



## Late (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*

Irgendwie fehlt hier der Danke-Button

-->  an M4xw0lf


----------



## DarkMo (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn man Masse beeinflussen könnte... OMFG sag ich da nur.


 allein der einfluss auf die diät-industrie!

rofl ^^


----------



## OldboyX (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wow, ich bin fasziniert wie in einem technik-affinen Forum wie diesem hier so viel Skepsis bis hin zur Ignoranz gegenüber Grundlagenforschung vorherrschen kann... glauben manche hier, unser gesamter technischer Fortschritt, eingeschlossen die Computer mit denen wir hier kommunizieren, ist von Bäumen gefallen?
> Grundlagenforschung _kann_ von Natur aus nicht besonders zielgerichtet und sinnvoll erscheinen, da hier ja neue bisher unbekannte Effekte und Prinzipien gesucht werden, deren Nutzen sich erst hinterher erweist. Beispiel Erfindung des Lasers, vorausgesagt 1916, gebaut 1960 - niemand hatte eine praktische Anwendung dafür! Heute findet man Laser überall, vom Laufwerk im PC über die Medizin bis wiederum zu Analysemethoden der Grundlagenforschung.


 
1916 und 1960 ist lange vor meiner Zeit und daher kann ich zum Laser nichts genaues sagen, aber ein paar andere Dinge die hier schon als Beispiel genannt wurden, fallen meiner Meinung nach in völlig andere Kategorien (obwohl mir auch ein gebündelter hochenergetischer Lichtstrahl der alles mögliche schneiden wird können von Anfang an mehr "Sinn" verspricht als zu wissen wie der Urknall abgelaufen ist). Die Entdeckung von Antibiotika zum Beispiel ist von Anfang an mit einem klar erkennbaren Ziel geschehen, ebenso wie die Entdeckungen von Louis Pasteur und auch Stammzellenforschung sowie andere medizinische Grundlagenforschung ist leicht mit möglichen Vorteilen und Anwendungsbereichen in Verbindung zu bringen.

Um nicht falsch verstanden zu werden, ich finde Grundlagenforschung in der Physik hochinteressant und durchaus berechtigt. Nur *erscheint es mir* manchmal so, als würde man diese Art der Grundlagenforschung zum Teil in dem naiven Unterfangen betreiben, endlich den "Ursprung der Welt" auf naturwissenschaftliche Art und Weise erklären zu können um die "Glaubensfrage" ob Wissenschaft oder Religion ein für alle mal für sich entscheiden zu können (es gab ja hier schon entsprechende Seitenhiebe auch auf die Theologie in Bezug auf praktische Anwendung, wobei ich 'Religion' in diesem speziellen Fall sehr viel mehr Bedeutung für die Menschheit einräumen würde, als dem Higgs-Boson).

Trotz allem sollte man aber meiner Meinung nach ein paar wichtige philosophische Erkenntnisse im Hinterkopf behalten:
a) Es gibt keinen 100%igen Beweis für irgend eine Theorie (sie hält nur so lange bis ein Fall gefunden wird für den sie nicht mehr zutrifft, dann muss sie modifiziert oder ergänzt werden, genauso wie es eben der Physik von Aristoteles über Newton, Einstein etc. ergangen ist, obwohl jeder für sein Modell 100%ige Beweise anführen konnte) (verdanken wir Popper)
b) Je mehr wir wissen, desto mehr gibt es, das wir nicht wissen, "alles erklären zu können" würde außerdem den Grundprinzipien der Naturwissenschaft direkt widersprechen (i.e. dass alles aus der Erfahrung kommt)
c) das Gehabe um die Urknalltheorie nervt mich, denn sie ist nicht wirklich relevant und nicht hilfreich um die Entstehung der Welt zu beweisen, sie täuscht nur mit einem riesigen wissenschaftlichen Konstrukt darüber hinweg, dass selbst wenn das Modell zutrifft in allen angenommenen Punkten etc. man die Frage um einen Schritt nach hinten verschiebt: Was war vor dem Urknall? Und was noch davor? Und was noch davor? Der Nutzen den die Wissenschaft aus der Urknalltheorie ziehen kann, ist sicherlich gegeben, aber er liegt sicherlich nicht in der Erklärung des "Anfangs der Welt" (das einzige, was von Medien in diesem Zusammenhang nahezu immer aufgegriffen wird > siehe Gottesteilchen)

Wahrhscheinlich gibt es sogar gute Gründe, wieso es so wichtig ist Stringtheorie et al. zu beweisen oder zu widerlegen. Nur finde ich, dass gerade in den Naturwissenschaften, die es sich zum Ziel gesetzt haben die Welt zu erklären der "praktische Nutzen" oder gar ein "möglicher Nutzen" oft selbst von denen aus den Augen verloren wird, die da forschen (oder sie sind einfach unfähig es zu kommunizieren).


----------



## DividedStates (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*



OldboyX schrieb:


> 1916 und 1960 ist lange vor meiner Zeit und daher kann ich zum Laser nichts genaues sagen, aber ein paar andere Dinge die hier schon als Beispiel genannt wurden, fallen meiner Meinung nach in völlig andere Kategorien (obwohl mir auch ein gebündelter hochenergetischer Lichtstrahl der alles mögliche schneiden wird können von Anfang an mehr "Sinn" verspricht als zu wissen wie der Urknall abgelaufen ist). Die Entdeckung von Antibiotika zum Beispiel ist von Anfang an mit einem klar erkennbaren Ziel geschehen, ebenso wie die Entdeckungen von Louis Pasteur und auch Stammzellenforschung sowie andere medizinische Grundlagenforschung ist leicht mit möglichen Vorteilen und Anwendungsbereichen in Verbindung zu bringen.


 
BTW:
Die Entdeckung von Antibiotika ist reiner Zufall und ist auf eher unsauberes Arbeiten zurückzuführen. Alexander Fleming untersuchte damals Proteine, von denen damals schon wusste, dass sie aus welchen grund auch immer, hilfreich gegen chronische Infektionen sind.  Als er eines Tages aus dem Urlaub kam, entdeckte er einen Schimmelpilz in einer seiner Agarplatten. Er stellte fest, dass die Bakterien um den Schimmelpilz verschwunden sind.
Diese Wirkung wurde bereits 30 Jahre vorher mehrfach beschrieben im Kontext von Milzbrandterreger, aber niemand hat drauf gehört.
Die Erfolggeschichte von Penicilin ist also weniger eine Wissenschaftliche als eine Marktwirtschaftliche.

Die Geschichte ist voll von Beispielen in denen Dinge erfunden/entdeckt/nachgewiesen wurden, deren Nutzen erst Jahrzehnte später relevant wurden. Wichtig ist, dass wir dieses Wissen nicht verlieren.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*

Naja, die Wissenschaftler machen die Forschung in erster Linie aus Wissensdurst. Um mal Goethes Faust zu zitieren:


> Daß ich erkenne, was die Welt
> Im Innersten zusammenhält


Das sagt ja auch der Name "Wissen schaft", also sich schaffen Wissen, keine Anwendungen.
Erst später weiß man, wozu es "gut" war.


----------



## debalz (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*

Ich fand diese Erklärung von Ranga Yogeshwar ganz anschaulich:
"Um es besser begreifen zu können, stellen wir uns einfach vor: Eine  Gruppe von Reportern mit Kamera und Mikrofon ist in einem Raum  versammelt. Wenn ein Unbekannter durch diesen Raum geht, geschieht  nichts. In die Physik übertragen ist dies ein Photon, also ein Teilchen,  das keine Masse annimmt. Kommt ein Prominenter, so versammelt sich die  Reporter-Gruppe um diesen Menschen, es bildet sich eine Menschentraube –  kurz der Prominente gewinnt an Masse. Higgs entwickelte die  Theorie, um zu beschreiben, wie Masse entsteht, durch die die  Grundbausteine der Materie zusammenhalten und miteinander wechselwirken.  Und diese Theorie würde, wenn es sich wirklich um das Higgs-Boson  handelt, glänzend bestätigt."
Quelle: "Diese Entdeckung ist nobelpreisverdächtig" | tagesschau.de

edit: mir ist beim drüberlesen verschiedener Artikel zu diesem Thema eine ganz andere Erkenntnis gekommen (Achtung jetzt kommt Stammtischhalbwissen) - es gibt kein "Nichts", selbst das Nichts ist ein diffuser Zustand der schon Materie und Informationen enthält. Das hat mich wiederum zu der Erkenntnis geführt (welch ein erhellender Tag) dass die Frage nach dem Anfang und was vor dem Anfang war eine naive menschlichen Bedürfnissen entsprungene Frage ist, da es quasi immer etwas gibt und gegeben und es kein "Nichts" gibt und schon gar keine "Schöpfung" gibt. Auch wenn das nicht befriedigend ist, so seh ich ab heute mit anderen Augen in mein leeres Bierglas, in mein leeres Portemonnaie und in die leeren Augen der Kassiererin an Kasse18 und sage mir : Hey - "es ist voller Sterne" 
http://www.tagesschau.de/inland/cern178.html


----------



## da brew (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Das sagt ja auch der Name "Wissen schaft", also sich schaffen Wissen, keine Anwendungen.



Also nach der Theorie existiert die Wirtschaft, weil der Wirt was schafft, oder wie?


----------



## Medcha (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*

@OldboyX
Du hast ja an sich recht mit deinen Ausführungen. Nur fällt auf, dass  auch du und du scheinst da ja einen ganz differenzierten Blick zu haben,  der 100%-Kuh verfallen bist oder ich habe dich misverstanden und du  warnst nur davor. 100% hat leider durch den verordneten Matheunterricht  eine geradezu universelle Gültigkeit für fast alle Menschen (in  Deutschland). Wir können das nur in von uns geschaffenen geschlossenen  Systemen anwenden, siehe Mathematik oder Physik. Die Natur interessiert  das nicht, schon gar nicht die Physik. Da geht es stets um  Wechselwirkungen. 100% ist was für Theoretiker. Da die Natur aber nicht  theoretisch "passiert", ist das ein erfundener Wert der in unsere  kleingeistige Welt passt. Eben weil wir nicht wissen, was sich abspielt,  versuchen wir mit 100% eine gewisse Verbindlichkeit zu kreieren. Ich  glaube also, dass wir dieser Frage nach 100% nicht hinterher gehen  sollten. Die Frage ist für mich auch nicht interessant. Und solange wir  das Universum nicht komplett erklären können, wissen wir auch nicht was  100% sind. Das nimmt dann schnell religiöse Züge an, ohne fundiertes  Wissen Realitäten zu formulieren. Wissenschaft ist der recht jämmerliche  Versuchn die Welt zu erklären. Habe selber Geographie studiert und habe  immer wieder bemerkt, dass das alles nur Annähernungen sind. Weil 20  Bohrungen zur Bodenbestimmung auf einer riesen Fläche gemacht worden  sind, werden Fakten formuliert. Man kann ja lediglich zu diesen  Bohrpunkten was sagen, der Rest wird interpoliert. Oh, wieder  Mathematik. Wissenschaft wird häufig zu ernst genommen. Man denkt es  geht um Fakten, das stimmt aber nur in seltenen Fällen. Das ist meist  Politik, und da bekommt der Begriff "100%" noch mal einen neuen Kontext.  und zielgerichtete Forschung bedeutet IMMER, dass da jemand investiert.  Ein martkwirtschaftlicher Vorgang. Genau diese MArtkwirtschaft, die  ferade unsere Gesellschaften zerstört. Weil Sony irgend ein Dings  herstellen will, fördern die ne Uni oder n Institut. Freie, offene  Forschung gibt es doch kaum noch. Es muss also, wie viele hier fordern,  immer ein Ziel geben. Nur ist das Unsinn, wie viele hier auch schon  betonten. Wie das noch mit Columbus...

Bin übrigens positiv überrascht, wie gehaltvoll dieser Thread hier mal  ist. Mein Gott, ich muss nachdenken bevor ich schreibe, hab das schon  völlig verlernt.  Anders als ein Vorredner, der etwas überrascht war, dass so viele  keinen richtigen Sinn in dieser Grundlagenforschung sehen, sehe ich das  positiver. M4xWolf, du verstehst die Zusammenhänge,weil du wohl jemand  hattest, den du fragen konntest. Ich wurde schon immer verarscht, weil  ich mir für solche Fragen interessiere > mein Papa hat mal Physik  studiert. Aber die anderen haben diese Möglichkeit nicht. Mittlerweile  ist mir bewusst, wie unwissend die meisten sind. Bei meiner Frau merke  ich immer wieder, wie viel da den meisten fehlt. Will mich hier gar  nicht loben, sehe das ganz sachlich. Aber die Schule ist da auch keine  Hilfe. Von zu hause kommt das und das merke ich als Lehrer ja jetzt, die  Eltern haben kaum Ahnung von irgendwas und die Kinder benutzen Dinge,  die die Eltern nicht mal bedienen können. "Verstehen" ist soweiso out.  Anwenden ist angesagt. Dass da ein wissenschaftliches Verständnis fehlt,  ist doch klar, oder? Von daher, freut mich dieser Thread.


----------



## Genghis99 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*

Klar es ist ein weiter Weg von der Grundlagenforschung bis zur Anwendung als Technologie. Aber die Higgs Teilchen kontrollieren zu können - würde Anwendungsmöglichkeiten schaffen, die heute noch jede Phantasie sprengen.

könnte man z.B. einem Flugkörper seine Masse (oder deren Wirkung) nehmen - könnte man mit einem Furz auf 10000 km/h beschleunigen. Oder einen vollen Öltanker auf einem Finger balancieren.

Nunja - die Bestätigung des Standardmodells ist eben genauso entscheidend und wichtig wie "E=mc2" seiner zeit.


----------



## Research (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*

Naja, Einstein lag mit der Maximalgeschwindigkeit des Lichtes auch falsch.


----------



## Jochuter (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*



Research schrieb:


> Naja, Einstein lag mit der Maximalgeschwindigkeit des Lichtes auch falsch.


 
? hicks... wie jetzt ???

MfG
Jochuter

P.S.: Warten wir erstmal ab, ob es wirklich das Higgs-Teilchen ist..


----------



## Malkolm (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*

Es wäre eigentlich schon fast eine Enttäuschung, falls sich am Ende die Signaturen des entdeckte Teilchens vollständig mit dem Standardmodell erklären ließen, bzw. es gar keine Überraschungen geben würde, da es der Physik nicht viel weiterhelfen würde.

Das Standardmodell ist ein gutes Modell für die Materie welche wir kennen. Von daher ist es schon gut zu wissen, dass alle postulierten Elementarteilchen existieren und sich so verhalten wie man es erwartet. Auf der anderen Seite würde das aber auch die ernüchternde Erkentniss beinhalten, dass wir mittels solcher Experimente eben nichts über die Gebiete lernen können, die bisweilen noch mehr oder weniger unerschlossen sind.

Für die nächsten Monate bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich Anzeichen dafür finden, dass es Abweichungen zum Standardmodell gibt, um durch weitere Untersuchungen dieser Abweichungen Erkentnisse über z.B. dunkle Energie und dunkle Materie zu erhalten.


Btw: Da diese Thread mittlerweile ja nun doch etwas Gehalt hat, wäre es angebracht wenn ein Mod (oder besser der Autor) den Titel richtigstellt.

PS: Wieso sollte Einstein nicht Recht haben was die Lichtgeschwindigkeit angeht?


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*



Research schrieb:


> Naja, Einstein lag mit der Maximalgeschwindigkeit des Lichtes auch falsch.


 
Hast du schon mal schnelleres Licht gesehen?


----------



## DividedStates (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*

Die "Neutrino schneller als Licht"-Geschichte hat sich doch schnell als Irrtum. Ein Messfehler aufgrund von mangelhafter Wartung. 

Ein Unding, dass dies an die Öffentlichkeit geraten ist.

Einsteins absolutes Tempolimit gilt noch immer.


----------



## L.B. (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Btw: Da diese Thread mittlerweile ja nun doch etwas Gehalt hat, wäre es angebracht wenn ein Mod (oder besser der Autor) den Titel richtigstellt.



Danke für den Hinweis.  Nach einiger Recherche habe ich herausgefunden, dass nur ATLAS die für eine "Entdeckung" nötige Signifikanz von 5σ erreicht hat, während am CMS ein etwas geringerer Wert erreicht wurde. Deshalb habe ich den Titel etwas anders formuliert.


----------



## Medcha (5. Juli 2012)

Die Lichtgeschwindigkeit wird sicher kurz- oder mittelfristig ernsthaft in frage zu stellen sein. Was Energie betrifft sind wir wohl noch nicht so weit in unserem Verständnis. Somit werden wohl irgendwann neue Erkenntnisse eine neue Maximalgeschwindigkeit festlegen. Auch Einstein war nur Forscher. Es wird ihm ja immer wieder etwas quasi übermeschliches angedichtet. Es ist schwer zu glauben, dass in 100 Jahren keine neuen Erkenntnisse dazu kommen - und n paar Jahre bis 100 haben wir ja noch - und der Rest der Welt dreht sich im Decadenschritt um 180 Grad.


----------



## Malkolm (5. Juli 2012)

Medcha schrieb:


> Die Lichtgeschwindigkeit wird sicher kurz- oder mittelfristig ernsthaft in frage zu stellen sein.



Ich war auch schon immer der Meinung Licht bewegt sich einfach garnicht


----------



## Hornissentreiber (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wow, ich bin fasziniert wie in einem technik-affinen Forum wie diesem hier so viel Skepsis bis hin zur Ignoranz gegenüber Grundlagenforschung vorherrschen kann... glauben manche hier, unser gesamter technischer Fortschritt, eingeschlossen die Computer mit denen wir hier kommunizieren, ist von Bäumen gefallen?
> Grundlagenforschung _kann_ von Natur aus nicht besonders zielgerichtet und sinnvoll erscheinen, da hier ja neue bisher unbekannte Effekte und Prinzipien gesucht werden, deren Nutzen sich erst hinterher erweist. Beispiel Erfindung des Lasers, vorausgesagt 1916, gebaut 1960 - niemand hatte eine praktische Anwendung dafür! Heute findet man Laser überall, vom Laufwerk im PC über die Medizin bis wiederum zu Analysemethoden der Grundlagenforschung.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich bin geradezu fassungslos über die Forschungsfeindlichkeit von manchen hier. Und das ausgerechnet in einem Forum, in dem es primär um High-Tech-Themen geht. „Ich verstehe es nicht, also ist es unnötig oder zu teuer oder einfach blöd.“

Liebe Leute, ich nenne mal ein paar Beispiele für (Grundlagen)forschung:
  Als John F. Kennedy das Apollo-Programm ins Leben rief, wurden nicht zuletzt die gigantischen Kosten für dieses Unternehmen kritisiert. Die Forschung, die dafür betrieben wurde, führte unter anderem zur Entwicklung des Mikroprozessors (oder hat seine Entwicklung zumindest enorm beschleunigt). Der Grund war ganz einfach, dass man die schrankgroßen Computer dieser Zeit aus Gewichtsgründen nicht ins All bekam. Die Steuergelder, die aus den Umsätzen der Computer- und Softwareindustrie an die USA (und unzählige andere Staaten) seit den 1970er Jahren zurückgeflossen sind, dürften die Kosten für die Mondlandung um das zigtausendfache überschreiten.  

Als ich vor Jahren das DESY in Hamburg besuchte (das ist gewissermaßen CERNs kleine Schwester), erfuhr ich, dass Empfänger für Gigahertzwellen an Anlagen wie CERN und DESY erstmalig unter großen Kosten eingesetzt wurden, weil dort eben auch elektromagnetische Strahlung in diesem Frequenzband auftritt. Die Hersteller nutzten die Praxiserfahrungen,die dort gemacht wurden, um ihre Produkte zu verbessern und tauglich für den Massenmarkt zu machen. Warum euch das interessieren sollte? Eure heißgeliebten Handys würden ohne elektronische Bauteile, die mit Gigahertzwellen umgehen können, nicht funktionieren, die funken nämlich alle in diesem Frequenzband. Ich wage nicht, zu überschlagen, wie viel Geld allein auf dem Handymarkt jedes Jahr umgesetzt wird.

Als der erste Laser Jahrzehnte, nachdem über seine hypothetische Existenz theoretisiert wurde, gebaut worden war, hatte niemand auch nur die geringste Ahnung, was man damit anfangen könnte. Heute sind Laser aus der industriellen Fertigung, aus der Medizin, aus der Unterhaltungsindustrie und zig anderen Bereichen nicht mehr wegzudenken und wären auch durch kein anderes Werkzeug zu ersetzen (o.k., Schallplatten funktionieren auch ohne Laser, das war es dann aber auch schon). Die Möglichkeiten des Lasers sind noch lange nicht am Ende und es kommen ständig neue Anwendungen hinzu.

Als Albert Einstein in seiner speziellen Relativitätstheorie E = mc2 schrieb, glaubte er, diese Aussage sei von rein theoretischem Wert, ohne praktischen Nutzen. Aber er erlebte noch, dass seine Formel Atomreaktoren und (zu seinem Entsetzen) Atombomben ermöglichte. Derzeit wird daran geforscht, die Energieprobleme der Menschheit mittels Kernfusion zu lösen, wenn es denn nach Jahrzehnten der Grundlagenforschung endlich einmal gelänge. Aber WENN es endlich klappt, brauchen wir uns über Energie voraussichtlich keine Gedanken mehr zu machen. Gegen einen Fusionsreaktor würde ein Kernspaltungsreaktor wie ein Teelicht neben einem Osterfeuer aussehen und das ohne die Risiken der Kernspaltungstechnik. Ach ja: auch die Kernfusion wäre ohne E = mc2 nicht möglich.

Ich vermute, ihr seid auch froh, dass es heute in der Medizin z. B. Betäubungsmittel gibt? Falls nicht, denkt bei eurem nächsten Zahnarztbesuch noch einmal darüber nach. 

Ach, das ist alles schon laaange her und interessiert euch deshalb nicht? Dann stellt euch mal folgendes vor: ihr lebt in einer Höhle oder einer Lehmhütte mit offenem Feuer, tragt Tierfelle, werdet ständig von Läusen, Kälte und Hunger geplagt und müsst den größten Teil des Tages mit der Nahrungssuche zubringen, weil ihr andernfalls verhungert. Medizinische Hilfe existiert nicht, bzw. geht über gekaute Rinde und Blätter kaum hinaus und eure Lebenserwartung beträgt durchschnittlich 25 Jahre. Das, was euch von so einem Leben trennt, sind Jahrtausende der Grundlagenforschung.
  Es gab immer schon Leute, die der Meinung waren, man solle doch die Mittel, die in die Forschung gesteckt werden, lieber in andere Aufgaben stecken. Die Argumente sind immer die Gleichen: „Zu teuer, wir haben größere Probleme. Die Technik, die wir heute haben, reicht doch.“ In der Regel sagen das Leute, die nicht die geringste Ahnung haben, wovon sie da reden. Erinnert ihr euch an diese unsäglichen Politiker, die jedes Mal, wenn irgend ein Irrer in einer Schule um sich geschossen hat, die schlimmen Computerspiele angeprangert haben, obwohl sie nie eines gespielt haben? Genau so verhalten sich einige hier.

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch: selbstverständlich kann nicht jeder nachvollziehen, warum das Higgs-Boson so eine riesen Sache sein soll (falls die Entdeckung überhaupt bestätigt werden sollte). Das liegt einfach in der Natur einer High-Tech-Gesellschaft. Das Wissen ist derartig vertieft, dass man unmöglich von allem Ahnung haben kann. Es versteht bestimmt auch nicht jeder im Detail, wie aus Korn Brot und Kuchen werden kann. Seid ihr deshalb gegen Mühlen und Backöfen? Die Dinger sind nämlich echt teuer! Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ihr aus eurer Unkenntnis heraus den Schluss zieht, dass sich der Aufwand für Forschung nicht lohnt. 

Das Dumme an der Grundlagenforschung ist, dass man keine Ahnung oder bestenfalls eine theoretische Vorstellung davon hat, was man eigentlich finden will. „Ich weiß nicht was es sein wird, aber ich WILL es finden!“ Das ist der vielleicht menschlichste Trieb überhaupt – die Neugier. Die Leute, die Grundlagenforschung betreiben, haben häufig keinerlei Absicht, irgend etwas mit ihren Erkenntnissen zu machen. Aber sicher ist, dass irgendwann, oft erst Jahrzehnte später, etwas daraus gemacht wird. Vielleicht werden eure Enkel einmal mit Antischwerkraftautos herumkurven, weil die Entdeckung des Higgs-Teilchens es endlich möglich gemacht hat, die Gravitation richtig zu verstehen und dadurch zu lernen, wie man sie manipulieren kann. Das ist reine Spekulation und viel wahrscheinlicher kommt etwas dabei heraus, was sich heute noch niemand vorstellen kann. Ist das nicht spannend? 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Research (6. Juli 2012)

Hmm, das war ein Messungsfehler aufgrund von Schlamperei?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch eine Sache: Licht hat nicht die erforderliche Fluchtgeschwindigkeit um einem Schwarzem Loch zu entkommen, richtig?


----------



## DividedStates (6. Juli 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Hmm, das war ein Messungsfehler aufgrund von Schlamperei?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schwarzes Loch ungleich Strudel in der Badewanne!

Das Licht einem schwarzen Lich nicht entkommt heißt nicht, dass Licht schneller wird, wenn es sich auf ein Schwarzes Licht zubewegt!
Tatsächlich bewegt es sich die ganze Zeit mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit. Selbst über den Ereignishorizont hinaus bewegt es sich mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit weiter, aber wir sehen es nicht mehr aufgrund der Raum-/Zeitverzerrung. 
Aus Sicht des Lichtstrahls bewegt sich die Zeit wie gehabt fort, aber als Außenstehender wird man bemerken, dass etwas, das dem Schwarzen Loch zu nahe kommt immer langsamer wird bis es letztlich stoppt. Und das ist der Moment in dem es so wirkt, dass wäre das Licht verschluckt.


----------



## Malkolm (6. Juli 2012)

Nichts kann einem schwarzen Loch entkommen, wenn es den Ereignishorizont überquert hat, auch kein Licht.
Umgekehrt heißt es aber auch, dass Teilchen einem SL entkommen, wenn sie eben noch nicht am Ereignishorizont angelangt sind.
Zusammengenommen ist das übrigens der Grund, warum all die Mini-SL die tagtäglich überall im Kosmos entstehen (und wohl auch im LHC) sofort wieder zerstrahlen (Hawking-Strahlung).

Zur Erklärung:
In der Quantenmechanik sind Energie und Zeit nicht gleichzeitig exakt zu bestimmen (dt * dE > Konstante), genau wie auch Ort und Impuls. Das bedeutet, dass im Vakuum (dem "Nichts") Fluktuationen über eine kurze Zeit (dt sehr klein) der Energie (dE groß) stattfinden. Es bilden sich permanent aus dem "Nichts" Teilchen und Anti-Teilchen, die nach der kurzen Zeit dt aber wieder zusammenfinden und zerstrahlen -> im Mittel passiert garnichts (und der Energieerhaltung ist genüge getan).
Passiert so eine Paarerzeugung aber nun genau auf dem Ereignishorizonts eines schwarzen Lochs, entkommt das eine Teilchen dem Loch und das andere nicht. Es wird ein reales Teilchen "produziert", dessen Energie aber auch irgendwo herkommen muss -> das SL verliert diese Energie -> es zerstrahl.


Und noch was zu Einstein und seiner (speziellen) Relativitätstheorie (für die er btw. nie den Nobelpreis erhielt...den bekam er für seine Arbeiten über den Photoeffekt):
Überlegt euch folgende Situation: Euer Freund steht auf der Erde mit einem Laser in der Hand, welcher Licht in eine beliebige Richtung mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit (ca. 300.000 m/s) aussendet. Ihr sitzt in einem Raumschiff und fliegt mit 200.000 m/s an eurem Freund vorbei, und zwar genau entgegengesetzt zur Schußrichtung des Lasers eures Freundes. Wie schnell bewegt sich nun das Licht des Lasers eures Freundes von euch weg?

Die Antwort lässt sich auch mathematisch herleiten (Lorentz-Transformation) 


Und nochwas zu Higgs und der Gravitation: Ich glaube viele hier verwechseln das Higgs-Boson mit dem postulierten Austauschteilchen der Gravitation (dem Graviton). Beide haben streng genommen nicht mehr miteinander zu tun, als jedes andre Austauschboson mit eben diesem.


----------



## da brew (6. Juli 2012)

Die Lichtgeschwindigkeit beträgt 300.000*.000 *m/s.
Und wo entstehen tagtäglich (nur rein hypothetisch existente) Schwarze Mini-Löcher?

PS:
Der Titel gefällt mir so wesentlich besser. Sollte sich das ganze tatsächlich bewahrheiten, kann man ihn ja wieder ändern.


----------



## spw (6. Juli 2012)

Also mAn kann man forschen ,soviel man will.Ob Höhlenmensch oder Neuzeitler,unsere Natur hat sich bisher nicht verändert.
Ob man mit steinen,griechischem feuer oder eben nuklearwaffen seine gegner vernichtet,ob man mordet oder giert,neidet oder mitläuft..hackordnung ist immer noch die selbe.Und alle forschung dient letztendlich nur wieder den selben zwecken wie geld und macht.

Dh nicht,dass ich Forschung negativ betrachte,im Gegenteil. Aber parallel zur hightechwelt sehe ich unsere gesellschaft als mehr degenerierter denn je an.Die meisten "dinge" ,welche uns das leben vereinfachen sollten,haben uns doch nur in eine zivilisatorische abhängigkeit gebracht.Ich fühle mich nicht freier als ein bauer im mittelalter .

Man forscht,danach produziert man,danach forscht man,wie man die folgewirkungen an umwelt und mensch wieder beseitigen kann LOL ist doch hirnrissig,weil alles eben unter dem falschen vorzeichen passiert bzw realisiert wird!


----------



## SirGonzo (6. Juli 2012)

Die Jungs in Cern sind mir nicht ganz Geheuer , die werden mit Ihrem Mega Teilchenbeschleuniger irgendwann ein schwarzes Loch erzeugen wodurch eine Alieninvasion der Stachakniten aus dem Urinus Gürtel  rüberkommt und uns allen die Gehirne Atomisiert


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2012)

Medcha schrieb:


> Die Lichtgeschwindigkeit wird sicher kurz- oder mittelfristig ernsthaft in frage zu stellen sein.


 
Wie kommst du darauf?



Research schrieb:


> Dann noch eine Sache: Licht hat nicht die erforderliche Fluchtgeschwindigkeit um einem Schwarzem Loch zu entkommen, richtig?


 
Das liegt an der Physik der schwarzen Löcher.
Licht hat immer 300.000km/s. Da das schwarze Loch aber den Raum so verzerrt dass er ins unendliche gekrümmt ist vergeht keine Zeit innerhalb der Grenzen des schwarzen Loches. Ohne Zeit keine Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Genghis99 (6. Juli 2012)

Schneller als Licht ? Bitteschön. Schon mal etwas von superluminarem Tunneln gehört ?

Überlichtgeschwindigkeit

Wenn die Standardtheorie endlich greift, könnten wir sogar verstehen, wie das Funktioniert. LOL.


----------



## DividedStates (6. Juli 2012)

Wenn die Standardtherie endlich greift, könnte man aber auch verstehen, warum es sich hierbei um eben doch keine Überlichtgeschwindigkeit handeln könnte.

Da kannste auch gleich den ERP-Effekt oder Tachyonen als Beispiele aufführen.


----------



## kühlprofi (6. Juli 2012)

SirGonzo schrieb:


> Die Jungs in Cern sind mir nicht ganz Geheuer , die werden mit Ihrem Mega Teilchenbeschleuniger irgendwann ein schwarzes Loch erzeugen wodurch eine Alieninvasion der Stachakniten aus dem Urinus Gürtel rüberkommt und uns allen die Gehirne Atomisiert



made my day


----------



## Hornissentreiber (6. Juli 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Und nochwas zu Higgs und der Gravitation: Ich glaube viele hier verwechseln das Higgs-Boson mit dem postulierten Austauschteilchen der Gravitation (dem Graviton). Beide haben streng genommen nicht mehr miteinander zu tun, als jedes andre Austauschboson mit eben diesem.



Hast recht, danke für die Richtigstellung. Wie ein paar andere habe ich bei der Verbindung zwischen Higgs-Boson und Gravitation ziemlich frei spekuliert. Zwischen Masse und Gravitation besteht ein Zusammenhang, das Higgs-Teilchen verleiht Objekten ihre Masse, also habe ich einen Zusammenhang zwischen Gravitation und Higgs konstruiert. Wie gesagt ist das eine sehr freie Spekulation. Ich wollte damit nicht den Eindruck erwecken, dass Gravitonen und Higgs-Bosonen ein und dasselbe seien.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2012)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Schneller als Licht ? Bitteschön. Schon mal etwas von superluminarem Tunneln gehört ?



Ich kann nicht lesen dass ein einzelnes Photon Überlichtgeschwindigkeit hat.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (6. Juli 2012)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Schneller als Licht ? Bitteschön. Schon mal etwas von superluminarem Tunneln gehört ?
> 
> Überlichtgeschwindigkeit
> 
> Wenn die Standardtheorie endlich greift, könnten wir sogar verstehen, wie das Funktioniert. LOL.



Finde ich lustig, wie wir hier von der (möglichen) Entdeckung des Higgs-Bosons zur Überlichtgeschwindigkeit kommen. Ich finde das Thema aber auch spannend. 

Wie in dem Wikipedia-Artikel, den du verlinkst, ja auch steht, werden die Ergebnisse dieses Superluminaren Tunnelns durchaus kontrovers diskutiert. Man kann daraus noch nicht gesichert schließen, dass eine Informationsübertragung mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit gelungen ist. Es gibt noch andere Effekte, die überlichtschnell zu sein scheinen, z. B. die Quantenverschränkung. Bisher ist es aber noch nicht zweifelsfrei gelungen, damit Informationen zu übertragen und das ist das entscheidende Kriterium. 

  Trotzdem mache ich jetzt mal eine steile Behauptung: *Überlichtgeschwindigkeit ist nichts besonderes, es gibt sie in der Natur ständig. *
  Jetzt seid ihr gespannt, habe ich recht? 

  Es gibt bei Wellenphänomenen, wenn sich ganze Bündel von Wellen ausbreiten (das ist in der Fernmeldetechnik immer der Fall), zwei unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten: die Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit (damit ist das Wellenpaket als ganzes unterwegs) und die Phasengeschwindigkeit. Die Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit bestimmt, wie lange es dauert, bis eine Information beim Empfänger ankommt. Für diese Geschwindigkeit gilt stets, dass die Lichtgeschwindigkeit im Vakuum die absolute Obergrenze ist. Alle Versuche, daran etwas zu ändern, sind bis heute gescheitert, oder sind zumindest, wie oben bereits gesagt, sehr umstritten und nicht allgemein anerkannt.

  Die Phasengeschwindigkeit ist die Geschwindigkeit der einzelnen Wellenzüge innerhalb des Wellenbündels zueinander. Die Phasengeschwindigkeit kann man gut beobachten, wenn man einen Stein in einen möglichst ruhigen See wirft. Man kann dann deutlich sehen, dass sich die gesamte Wellenfront mit einer konstanten Geschwindigkeit ausbreitet. Aber bei genauem Hinsehen kann man sehen, dass die gesamte Welle aus mehreren kleineren Wellen besteht. Und die bewegen sich innerhalb der Gesamtwelle aufeinander zu oder auch voneinander weg. Diese Bewegung zwischen den Einzelwellen wird mit der Phasengeschwindigkeit beschrieben und für die gibt es keine Obergrenze von der ich wüsste. Überlichtgeschwindigkeit ist für die Phasengeschwindigkeit nichts ungewöhnliches. Wenn Funkwellen in der Ionosphäre reflektiert werden, treten dort ganz gewöhnlich Phasengeschwindigkeiten oberhalb von c (also Lichtgeschwindigkeit) auf. Das Dumme ist nur, dass man damit keine Informationen übertragen kann, dafür braucht man immer das ganze Wellenpaket.

  Man kann auch ein ganz einfaches Gedankenexperiment anstellen, in dem man mühelos Überlichtgeschwindigkeit herstellen kann:
  Stellt euch vor, ihr baut einen besonders hellen Laser auf einen Drehtisch. Um den Tisch herum baut ihr eine Projektionswand, auf der man den Lichtpunkt des Laserstrahls beobachten kann. Wenn ihr den Laser einschaltet und in Rotation versetzt, kann man zwei Geschwindigkeiten beobachten. Einmal die Geschwindigkeit mit der der Laser (also das Gerät) sich um seine eigene Achse dreht. Das nennt man Winkelgeschwindigkeit. Diese Geschwindigkeit wird niemals c erreichen, wenn Einstein recht hatte (Und bisher konnte er in dieser Hinsicht noch nie widerlegt werden. Seit immerhin 107 Jahren!). Die zweite Geschwindigkeit (genannt Bahngeschwindigkeit) ist das Tempo, mit dem der Lichtpunkt des Lasertrahls über die Projektionswand flitzt. Diese Geschwindigkeit ist umso größer, je weiter weg vom Laser die Projektionswand aufgestellt wird. Denn die Kreisbahn, die der Laserpunkt beschreibt, hat einen größeren Umfang, je größer der Kreisradius wird. Obwohl der Laser (wieder das Gerät) mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit rotiert, wächst die Bahngeschwindigkeit mit dem Kreisradius zwangsläufig, weil der in der immer gleichen Zeit zurückzulegende Weg immer größer wird. Geschwindigkeit ist der zurückgelegte Weg geteilt durch die dafür benötigte Zeit. Wächst der Weg bei konstant bleibender Zeit MUSS die Geschwindigkeit größer werden. Jetzt kann man sich leicht vorstellen, was mit der Bahngeschwindigkeit passiert, wenn man die Projektionswand immer weiter vom Laser weg aufstellt. Irgendwann, je nach Winkelgeschwindigkeit, überschreitet die Bahngeschwindigkeit zwangsläufig c. 

  Das Dumme daran ist, dass auch damit keine Informationen, oder noch präziser, keine Kausalität übertragen werden kann. Das ist das eigentliche Kriterium: der Zusammenhang zwischen Ursache und Wirkung, eben Kausalität. Die Reaktion auf eine Ursache kann niemals schneller als mit c übertragen werden, weil in diesem Fall die Zeit rückwärts laufen würde. Das würde bedeuten, dass eine Wirkung eintreten müsste, bevor die Ursache dafür stattgefunden hat. Das Licht geht an, bevor jemand auf den Lichtschalter drückt. Erst, wenn mir jemand beweist, dass ihm so etwas gelungen ist, glaube ich, dass Tunneleffekt oder Quantenverschränkung überlichtschnell ablaufen. 

  Munter bleiben!


----------



## Skysnake (7. Juli 2012)

Stichwort zerlaufen von Wellenpaketen wäre hier an zu merken 

Mit der Winkelgeschwindigkeit:
Das Ding hinkt aber gewaltig  Du hast ja keinen Körper, der rotiert, sondern um genau zu sein schießt du einfach nur etwas ab. Klar kann man da die Winkelgeschwindigkeit ausrechnen, mit der sich der Lichtstrahl über die Leinwand "bewegt", aber das ist keine echte Geschwindigkeit, mit der sich tatsächlich etwas bewegt. Du hast da ja jeweils unabhängige Photonen, die eben an unterschiedlichen Stellen auftreffen.


----------



## Blutengel (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Higgs-Boson am CERN entdeckt*



debalz schrieb:


> Ich fand diese Erklärung von Ranga Yogeshwar ganz anschaulich:
> "Um es besser begreifen zu können, stellen wir uns einfach vor: Eine  Gruppe von Reportern mit Kamera und Mikrofon ist in einem Raum  versammelt. Wenn ein Unbekannter durch diesen Raum geht, geschieht  nichts. In die Physik übertragen ist dies ein Photon, also ein Teilchen,  das keine Masse annimmt. Kommt ein Prominenter, so versammelt sich die  Reporter-Gruppe um diesen Menschen, es bildet sich eine Menschentraube –  kurz der Prominente gewinnt an Masse. Higgs entwickelte die  Theorie, um zu beschreiben, wie Masse entsteht, durch die die  Grundbausteine der Materie zusammenhalten und miteinander wechselwirken.  Und diese Theorie würde, wenn es sich wirklich um das Higgs-Boson  handelt, glänzend bestätigt."
> Quelle: "Diese Entdeckung ist nobelpreisverdächtig" | tagesschau.de


 

Ich habe den Fim auch gesehen mit diesem Würstchen  Er hat die originale Version der Geschichte etwas umgebaut der gute Ranga. 

Hier gibts das Original! Ab 4min 40 gehts los  Und bei 6min 20sec gibts dann die Quelle der Geschichte. 


Dieser Geschichtenverfälscher


----------



## Hornissentreiber (7. Juli 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Stichwort zerlaufen von Wellenpaketen wäre hier an zu merken
> 
> Mit der Winkelgeschwindigkeit:
> Das Ding hinkt aber gewaltig  Du hast ja keinen Körper, der rotiert, sondern um genau zu sein schießt du einfach nur etwas ab. Klar kann man da die Winkelgeschwindigkeit ausrechnen, mit der sich der Lichtstrahl über die Leinwand "bewegt", aber das ist keine echte Geschwindigkeit, mit der sich tatsächlich etwas bewegt. Du hast da ja jeweils unabhängige Photonen, die eben an unterschiedlichen Stellen auftreffen.



Eben, deshalb lassen sich auf diese Weise ja auch keine Informationen übermitteln.


----------



## Laggy.NET (7. Juli 2012)

Mal ganz simpel gedacht. Wenn ein Raumschiff mit nahezu Lichgeschwindigkeit fliegt und dann einen Scheinwerfer einschalten würde, müssten sich doch die beiden Geschwindigkeiten (Raumschiff + Lichtgeschwindigkeit des Lichts aus den Scheinwerfern) addieren, womit das Licht aus den scheinwerfern rein logisch betrachtet Überlichtgeschwindigkeit haben müsste.


Ein weiterer Vergleich wäre z.B. die Sonne. Würde man auf der Sonne "stehen" bzw. von dort aus ihr abgegebenes Licht messen, würde man logischerweise feststellen, dass das Licht der Sonne mit "Lichtgeschwindigkeit" von ihr abstrahlt. Nun ist es aber Tatsache, dass sich die Sonne bzw. unser Sonnensystem in unserer Galaxie bewegen, genauso wie sich unsere Galaxie durchs All bewegt. Auch hier müssten sich doch die Geschwindigkeiten addieren, womit man von "außen" betrachtet Überlichtgeschindikeit hätte.


Ich hoffe, das ist halbwegs nachvollziehbar. Die Behauptung, Licht bewege sich immer mit der maximal pysikalisch möglichen Geschwindigkeit haut einfach nicht hin, wenn sich das Licht von einem bereits in Bewegung befindlichen Objekt wegbewegt. Würde diese Maximal/Lichtgeschwindigkeit auch bei addition der Teilgeschwindigkeiten (Galaxie geschwindkeit, Sonnensystem Geschwindigkeit usw) gelten und selbst von "außen" betrachtet niemals überschritten werden, würde man aber wiederum vom sich bewegenden objekt ausgehend keine Lichtgeschwindikeit messen können. Diese "Lichtgeschwindigkeit" müsste sich dann um den wert der teilgeschindigkeiten verringern. Womit wiederum die Aussage, Licht bewege sich mit Lichgeschwindigkeit und diese sei die maximalgeschwindigkeit wieder falsch sein würde.

Für mich funktioniert das einfach nicht, egal wie man es dreht und wendet...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Juli 2012)

Hast du auch solche Sachen wie die Zeitdilatation mit einbezogen?
Im übrigen frag ich mich, wie "Überlichtgeschwindigkeit-Möglich oder Nicht?" mit dem Higgs-Boson zu tun haben!


----------



## Skysnake (7. Juli 2012)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Mal ganz simpel gedacht. Wenn ein Raumschiff mit nahezu Lichgeschwindigkeit fliegt und dann einen Scheinwerfer einschalten würde, müssten sich doch die beiden Geschwindigkeiten (Raumschiff + Lichtgeschwindigkeit des Lichts aus den Scheinwerfern) addieren, womit das Licht aus den scheinwerfern rein logisch betrachtet Überlichtgeschwindigkeit haben müsste.
> 
> 
> Ein weiterer Vergleich wäre z.B. die Sonne. Würde man auf der Sonne "stehen" bzw. von dort aus ihr abgegebenes Licht messen, würde man logischerweise feststellen, dass das Licht der Sonne mit "Lichtgeschwindigkeit" von ihr abstrahlt. Nun ist es aber Tatsache, dass sich die Sonne bzw. unser Sonnensystem in unserer Galaxie bewegen, genauso wie sich unsere Galaxie durchs All bewegt. Auch hier müssten sich doch die Geschwindigkeiten addieren, womit man von "außen" betrachtet Überlichtgeschindikeit hätte.
> ...



Nicht dein Ernst oder? 

Sorry, aber warum schreibst du so einen Blödsinn, wenn du von tuten und blasen null Ahnung hast?

Die Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist für jeden Beobachter gleich groß.... Das hat schon Einstein festgestellt....

Und wenn du die mathematische Erklärung dazu willst. Les dir mal den Wikipediaartikel zur Lorenztransformation durch.....

Sorry, aber wie alt/jung bist du bitte, dass du das in der Schule nicht gelernt hast?  Sorry, aber ich zweifle gerade echt an unserem Schulsystem.


----------



## Laggy.NET (7. Juli 2012)

Also ich hab die Realschule schon ein paar Jahre hinter mir und sowas nichtmal ansatzweise gelernt. Das Thema gabs schlichtweg nicht. Und na ja, nicht jeder hat Abi und/oder Studiert.

Ich hab auch nie behauptet, dass ich mich in irgend einer weise auskenne. Ich hab nur verusucht zu erklären, wie man sich das als komplett unwissender vorstellt. 
Mich interessierts einfach. Mich würde halt interessieren, wie das unter meinen beschriebenen "Problemen" trotzdem dazu kommen kann, dass die Lichtgeschwindgkeit für jeden Betrachter gleich ist. (<- was mir übrigens auch vorher klar war, nur kann ichs mir eben nicht erklären warum.)

Wenn das nicht so einfach erklärbar ist bzw. den Rhamen sprengt oder das jetzt zu viel OT ist, ist das auch gut. Aber vielleicht gibts ja ne einfache logische Erklärung für den voll-DAU.

Wobei ich alles drauf wetten würde, dass mindestens 95% der User dieses Forums das auch nicht wissen.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Juli 2012)

Hä? Wusstest du jetzt vorher schon, dass das Licht für jedne Beobachter gleich schnell ist, oder nicht? 

Wie gesagt, die mathematische Beschreibung ist die Loren*t*ztransformation. Damit kannst du das immer ausrechnen.

Wie gesagt, les dir am Besten die Artikel auf Wikipedia dazu durch. Die sind immer sehr allgemeinverständlich gehalten. Bessere Erklärungen wirst du schwer finden.

Hier mal die direkten links zu den beiden wichtigen Artikel:

Lorentz-Transformation
Spezielle Relativitätstheorie


----------



## omega™ (7. Juli 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wie alt/jung bist du bitte, dass du das in der Schule nicht gelernt hast?  Sorry, aber ich zweifle gerade echt an unserem Schulsystem.


 
Tut mir leid, aber diese Themen lernt man einfach nicht in der Schule abgesehen vielleicht vom Gymnasium.
In dem Haupt und Realschulzweig wird vllt. mal ein bisschen was über »Optik«, wo das Thema Lichtgeschwindigkeit angekratzt wird, mehr aber auch nicht... aber Hauptsache mal ausfallend werden, ne?
Da frag ich mich, wer hier eher vom "Tuten und Blasen" keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## DarkMo (7. Juli 2012)

und selbst wenn mans lernt - man muss das auch erstmal akzeptieren  man ist nunmal anderes gewohnt aus dem täglichen leben. der ball, den man vom fahrenden laster runterwirft (das alte schulbeispiel ^^) oder auch einfach die "verzerrung" der geräusche bei vorüberfahrenden autos. sirenen oder musik zum bsp. der "gesunde" menschenverstand fragt sich dann einfach so sachen wie: wenn ich auf der sonne stehe... steh ich dann im dunkeln? weil alles licht "fliegt" ja von mir weg 

oder weiter gedacht: ein überlichtschnelles objekt, das auf mich zukommt (wir nehmen mal an, es fliegt "kosmisch knapp" an uns vorbei, alles andre tut weh ^^) - seh ich das? wenn das licht ned schneller kann, dann hinkt das ja szs immer hinter dem objekt her und man würde es erst sehen, wenns vorbei is ^^ dann tauchts neben einem plötzlich auf und würde in die entgegenrichtete richtung davonfliegen (optisch) weil das licht der schon zurückgelegten reise stück für stück auch eintrifft ^^

das mit der lichtgeschwindigkeit is halt nunmal keine gute-nacht-geschichte. da muss man sich schon selber bissl mit beschäftigen. ich persönlich als abiturient und student hatte bisher wenig elan dazu, nur mal hier und da gelesen, was die leute so reden ^^ von wirklichem verstehen kann da keine rede sein


----------



## Skysnake (7. Juli 2012)

omega™;4369477 schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid, aber diese Themen lernt man einfach nicht in der Schule abgesehen vielleicht vom Gymnasium.
> In dem Haupt und Realschulzweig wird vllt. mal ein bisschen was über »Optik«, wo das Thema Lichtgeschwindigkeit angekratzt wird, mehr aber auch nicht... aber Hauptsache mal ausfallend werden, ne?
> Da frag ich mich, wer hier eher vom "Tuten und Blasen" keine Ahnung hat.


 
Also wir haben auf der Realschule nicht viel in Physik gemacht, aber das haben wir gemacht.  

Ist aber vielleicht dann doch von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich. Wobei er es ja, soweit ich ihn dann verstanden habe, es doch besser wusste


----------



## Hornissentreiber (8. Juli 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Im übrigen frag ich mich, wie "Überlichtgeschwindigkeit-Möglich oder Nicht?" mit dem Higgs-Boson zu tun haben!



Nix!


----------



## L.B. (8. Juli 2012)

Ich kann diese drei Videos (unten im Artikel) empfehlen. Sie sind sehr anschaulich und vermitteln die Grundprinzipien der speziellen und auch allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie. Meines Erachtens versteht man einen solchen doch recht komplexen Sachverhalte auf diese Weise besser, als wenn man in Wikipedia mit irgendwelchen mathematischen Zusammenhängen bombardiert wird.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (8. Juli 2012)

L.B. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann diese drei Videos (unten im Artikel) empfehlen. Sie sind sehr anschaulich und vermitteln die Grundprinzipien der speziellen und auch allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie. Meines Erachtens versteht man einen solchen doch recht komplexen Sachverhalte auf diese Weise besser, als wenn man in Wikipedia mit irgendwelchen mathematischen Zusammenhängen bombardiert wird.



Diese Filme sind wirklich sehr gut und anschaulich gemacht. Danke für den Link. 

Damit bleibt nur noch das Hauptproblem, nämlich, die Aussagen der speziellen Relativitätstheorie zu schlucken. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist das Prinzip gar nicht besonders schwer zu verstehen, aber der Verstand weigert sich vehement, Zeit, Raum und Masse als geschwindigkeitsabhängig zu betrachten. Es widerspricht einfach zu sehr unserer Sinneserfahrung. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## da brew (8. Juli 2012)

omega™;4369477 schrieb:
			
		

> Da frag ich mich, wer hier eher vom "Tuten und Blasen" keine Ahnung hat.


 
Ja, mit der Arroganz ist das immer so ne Sache...

Und ich meine dass wir selbst im Physik-Leistungskurs im letzten Jahrhundert die Relativitätstheorie (außer den allgemein bekannten Aussagen über die Zusammenhänge von Energie und Masse, etc.) eher nur am Rand angekratzt haben
(mag aber auch sein, dass ich das nur mittlerweile wieder verdrängt hab, von wegen selektive Erinnerung und so...).


----------



## DividedStates (8. Juli 2012)

Nordrhein-Westfalen. Gesamtschule. "Lehrermangel". Kein Physik seit der 9. Klasse. Und ich hab es trotzdem gelernt. 

Wie? - Weil ich's kann. 

Was ich damit sagen will: Man lernt nur soviel, wie man bereit ist zu lernen. Hauptsache man bleibt interessiert.


----------



## DarkMo (8. Juli 2012)

eben - un ned jeden intressierts ^^


----------



## Research (9. Juli 2012)

Das mit dem Licht war meine Schuld.

So es entkommen also Teile aus dem Schwarzem Loch. Licht ist  nicht schnell genug um zu entkommen, wie schnell sind diese Teilchen?

Und in welchem Radius fängt ein Schwarzes Loch an Licht zu schlucken?

BTW: Schneller als Licht: Wie schnell transportiert mich ein Wurmloch?


----------



## da brew (9. Juli 2012)

Research schrieb:


> So es entkommen also Teile aus dem Schwarzem Loch. Licht ist nicht schnell genug um zu entkommen, wie schnell sind diese Teilchen?


 
Nicht schneller als Lichtgeschwindigkeit...
Das ist ne etwas längere Geschichte, aber wenn es dich interessiert: Hawking-Strahlung




Research schrieb:


> Und in welchem Radius fängt ein Schwarzes Loch an Licht zu schlucken?


 
Ab dem sogenannten Ereignishorizont, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Bei einem nicht rotierenden Schwarzen Loch ist das eine kugelförmige Fläche mit folgendem Radius: Gravitationskonstante*Masse des Schwarzen Lochs/Lichtgeschwindigkeit²; ebenfalls bei Wikipedia nachzulesen.




Research schrieb:


> Wie schnell transportiert mich ein Wurmloch?


 
Gar nicht


----------



## steinschock (9. Juli 2012)

Aus dem Schwartzen Loch entkommt nichts, sonst währe es nicht Schwartz.

Es wird nur "sichtbar" durch die Akretionsscheibe oder Jets, 
in beiden Fällen entsteht die Strahlung aber duch Reibung ect. vor dem Ereignisshorizont.

Bei einem Wurmloch währe es wie beim DDR Ram tasächliche und effektive MHz  
Da hier der Raum gefaltet wird und so eine Abkürzung erreicht wird.


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Juli 2012)

Research schrieb:


> BTW: Schneller als Licht: Wie schnell transportiert mich ein Wurmloch?


 
Hmm, vom Leben zum Tod: wahnsinnig schnell


----------



## Research (9. Juli 2012)

Danke.

Weitere Frage: Es entkommen also "Teilchen" ohne Masse die erst später wieder eine haben.  Licht hat auch keine, wird aber ein gesaugt.
Wie wirken sich diese ausgestoßenen Teilchen auf die einzusaugende Materie aus?


----------



## Hornissentreiber (9. Juli 2012)

Research schrieb:


> So es entkommen also Teile aus dem Schwarzem Loch. Licht ist nicht schnell genug um zu entkommen, wie schnell sind diese Teilchen?
> 
> Und in welchem Radius fängt ein Schwarzes Loch an Licht zu schlucken?
> 
> BTW: Schneller als Licht: Wie schnell transportiert mich ein Wurmloch?



da Brew beantwortet es ja schon richtig, ich will das nur etwas konkretisieren, falls Interesse daran besteht. 

Der Ereignishorizont ist die Grenze zum "Ort ohne Wiederkehr". Genau an dieser Grenze geschieht laut Stephen Hawink etwas, das zur nach ihm benannten Hawking-Strahlung führen müsste, wenn er recht behalten sollte. Gefunden wurde diese Strahlung bis jetzt nämlich noch nicht. Die Entdeckung der Hawking-Strahlung wäre für die Astrophysiker eine riesen Sache. Wohl nicht ganz so groß wie das Higgs-Boson, aber doch sehr wichtig. Sie gilt nämlich (soweit ich weiß) als der einzige direkte Beweis für die Existenz von schwarzen Löchern. Bisher können sie nur anhand von Indizien nachgewiesen werden, z. B. gilt die Rotationsgeschwindigkeit der Sterne im Zentrum unserer Galaxis (und der vieler anderer) als Beweis für die Existenz eines supermassiven schwarzen Loches. Man beobachtet also die Objekte im Raum und wenn die Bahnen beschreiben, die sich nur durch die Anwesenheit einer enorm starken Gravitationsquelle erklären lassen, darf man daraus auf die Existenz eines schwarzen Loches schließen. Nur ist das eben keine unmittelbare Beobachtung eines solchen Objektes und damit als Beweis noch etwas unbefriedigend. Die Hawking-Strahlung würde diesen Beweis liefern, weil sie eben direkt von schwarzen Loch emittiert würde.

  Die Erklärung, warum ein Objekt strahlen soll, das per Definition keine Strahlung abgeben kann, teilt sich in einen sehr einfachen und einen sehr komplizierten Teil. Der einfache Teil der Erklärung lautet, dass die Strahlung eben nicht AUS dem schwarzen Loch kommt, sonder von seinem Rand, dem Ereignishorizont. Den komplizierten Teil lest bitte im Wikipedia-Artikel nach, den da Brew verlinkt hat. Das ist schon die einfachstmögliche Erklärung, die ich je gelesen habe. 

  Der eigentliche Hammer an der Hawking-Strahlung ist übrigens, dass das schwarze Loch sich dadurch gewissermaßen „verbraucht“, es verliert Masse. D. h., obwohl sich die Masse INNERHALB des schwarzen Loches, jenseits des Ereignishorizonts, aufhält kann sie beeinflusst werden. Der Grund dafür ist wieder mal Einsteins E = mc2. Nicht einmal schwarze Löcher können dieser Formel entkommen.  Näheres steht wie gesagt im Wikipedia-Artikel. Das führt dazu, dass die postulierten mikroskopischen schwarzen Löcher, die in der Natur sehr wahrscheinlich, aber auch möglicherweise im CERN entstehen könnten, innerhalb von Sekundenbruchteilen durch die Hawking-Strahlung wieder aufgezehrt werden. Es ist also nix mit der Panikmache, die vor Inbetriebnahme des neuen CERN betrieben wurde, von wegen „die Erde wird vernichtet“. Falls überhaupt winzige schwarze Löcher auftreten sollten, sind sie sofort wieder weg und zwar so schnell, dass nur Physiker wie die Leute am CERN überhaupt die technischen Mittel besitzen, ihre ultrakurze Existenz festzustellen. Diese schwarzen Mikrolöcher kommen überhaupt nicht dazu, mit Materie zu interagieren. 

  Und zu der Frage, wie schnell man von einem Wurmloch transportiert werden würde: da Brew schweibt kurz und bündig „gar nicht“. Ich möchte das um einen Halbsatz ergänzen: Gar nicht, es bringt einen um. Stürzte man in ein Wurmloch, erschaffen durch ein schwarzes Loch, hinein, würden die sogenannten Gezeitenkräfte in Aktion treten. Da das Gravitationsfeld eines schwarzen Loches so ungeheuer stark ist, würden z. B. die Füße eines Astronauten sehr viel stärker in Richtung Wurmloch beschleunigt werden als sein Kopf. Eben je nachdem, welcher Körperteil dem Wurmloch näher wäre. Der Effekt wäre ziemlich unerfreulich für den Betreffenden. Er würde wie Knetgummi auseinander gezogen werden, bis er schließlich kilometerlang und dünn wie ein Faden im Wurmloch verschwindet. Ist also nichts mit der schönen Idee, mit schwarzen Löchern Wurmlöcher zu erzeugen und sie als kosmische Abkürzungen zu nutzen. Abgesehen davon ist die Existenz von Wurmlöchern ohnehin ziemlich hypothetisch und bislang nur von theoretischem Interesse. Da ist mir das Higgs-Boson doch näher, weil seit kurzem greifbarer. Womit ich endlich mal wieder On-Toppic bin. 

  Munter bleiben!


----------



## Hornissentreiber (9. Juli 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Weitere Frage: Es entkommen also "Teilchen" ohne Masse die erst später wieder eine haben.  Licht hat auch keine, wird aber ein gesaugt.
> Wie wirken sich diese ausgestoßenen Teilchen auf die einzusaugende Materie aus?


 
Oh hauerha! Jetzt frage ich mich doch, ob du versuchst uns zu verkohlen. Falls du deine Fragen ernst meinen solltest, empfehle ich dir einen Physikkurs an der Volkshochschule, weil dir die absoluten Grundlagen zu fehlen scheinen. Nicht böse sein, aber das Forum kann unmöglich die physikalischen Wissenslücken stopfen, die das öffentliche Schulsystem oder dein Desinteresse an Physik in der Schule hinterlassen haben.


----------



## Research (9. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Antworten. Einen Teil der Antworten kenne ich schon. Den  Rest nicht. Deswegen frage ich. Das ganze Thema ist sehr, mir fällt kein  Begriff für absurd, kompliziert und theoretisch in einem ein.

Ich muss zugeben: 



> BTW: Schneller als Licht: Wie schnell transportiert mich ein  Wurmloch?


 Hier war ich undeutlich. Wie schnell würde etwas  reisen?. Bei einem Knick nur über die "Falte" aber mit einem SL?
Und wie verhält sich Licht in dieser Situation?

Wird Licht dann Beschleunigt?

Und was passiert wenn es eine kurve um Ein SL zurücklegt? (Nicht unähnlich der Sonden die durch Umfliegen der Planeten Schwung holen)

(Langsam nähere ich mich dem worauf ich hinaus will, mir fehlen noch ein paar Sachen, sorry)


----------

